# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A duhet me i ndëgju prindrit?

## ruhit

Mendoj se po,por ne disa raste edhe jo,pasi i kalojn kufit e femive.

----------


## ruhit

edhe  ate deri diku

----------


## ChloeS

Edhe un mendoj se po,por gjithshka ka kuf.
Por kurr mos harroni qe prinderi nuk flet asnjihere per te keqen tuaj.Gjithmone do me te miren per ju.

----------


## ruhit

Po Enika ashtu eshte,prinderit nuk ta duhen te keqen por ndenjeher me te vertet i kalojn kufit.

----------


## ChloeS

ruhit
Per mendimin tim eshte zgjuarsija e secilit nga ne qe te kete ate lirine dhe komunikimin me prinderit ...dhe kur e shofim qe sipas mendimit tone jane gabim,te kemi zotsine tia mbushim menjen qe nuk kan gjithmone te drejte.

Me rrespekt Enika!

----------


## Ryder

A duhet me i ndegju pridrit [quote] 

Qysh jo bre me i ndigju e mos me ba sherre se ste japin lolypop pastaj 

tung se po me thrret babi lol

----------


## ChloeS

pse lolypopin babi ta jep ty eeee?
i'm geting sckared from him now  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## ruhit

Dhe nese ta jep mbahe mos tike...........

----------


## Ryder

pse lolypopin babi ta jep ty eeee?
i'm geting sckared from him now  lol [quote]

E di qe jeta ne amerike ju ka lene mbresa te kqija se kur nuk mund ti besosh priftit s'mund ti besosh askujt po try not to get scared hun in europe we still get our candy the old fashioned way

Dhe nese ta jep mbahe mos tike...........[quote]

Meqe po del vullnetar e gjeta edhe vendin per ta rujte

----------


## ruhit

Hej vu them se nedegjoni prindrit.
Se je djal i nenes...hehehehehehehehhe.

----------


## Ryder

Sa bukur ma flitke shqipen ihere, si gomari i dehur arabishten

----------


## ChloeS

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga AlbRyder_ 
*pse lolypopin babi ta jep ty eeee?
i'm geting sckared from him now  lol [quote]

E di qe jeta ne amerike ju ka lene mbresa te kqija se kur nuk mund ti besosh priftit s'mund ti besosh askujt po try not to get scared hun in europe we still get our candy the old fashioned way

Dhe nese ta jep mbahe mos tike...........




Meqe po del vullnetar e gjeta edhe vendin per ta rujte
			
		

*Ej a ka mundesi me ma shpjegu ket postim sepse nuk jom tu mor vesht asigjo...se me sa mora vesht un ti dijshe me fol shqipen shume bukur....

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

:konfuz:  Wot`s goin on here??
Kujtova se tema thoshte a ti degjojme prinderit? :perqeshje: 
Nejse une mendoj se po duhet ti degjojme se ata kane lindur para nesh edhe marrin me shume ere nga jeta po nga ana tjeter gjithashtu mendoj...that parents dont always know wots best for ya.
Me respekt Dorina  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Ej kalamaja...degjoni prinderit se ju vret perendia....  :buzeqeshje:  Ti Enika degjo dhe motren e madhe  :shkelje syri:  lol

----------


## ChloeS

looooool motraaaaaaaa
Patjeter, nen urdhrat e tuja motra...vetem mos mi lesh mu te gjitha punet e shpise se i thashe mamit pastaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nuska

Jo me jo ...ti bridh poshte e perpjete se punet i bej vete ...lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hope31

Une mendoj se po.
Duhet degjuar prinderit dhe kur hasim ne mendime te ndryshme duhet diskutuar me ta dhe ndodh qe ti bindesh ose te bindin.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## Ryder

> _Postuar më parë nga Enika_ 
> *Ej a ka mundesi me ma shpjegu ket postim sepse nuk jom tu mor vesht asigjo...se me sa mora vesht un ti dijshe me fol shqipen shume bukur....*


Ok prit ta marr fjalorin Shqip-Dumb Dumb-Shqip
Ok e gjeta: Thashe meqe jeton ne amerike ma merr mendja qe te shkon mendja per keq meqe ju kane dale priftat firme piramidale (pedofila), po ketej ne Europe, vazhdova pastaj, i marrim lollypopat ne menyre tradicionale (dmth nga femrat) 

Kjo ishte nqs ke qene aq e zgjuar qe ta kesh thene ate qe the me nenkuptim

Nqs "s'mer vesh asigjo" hap fjalorin, e mos ma ver mua fajin per sistemin e dobet te shkollave ne Shqiperi

No hard feelings though

----------


## ruhit

Hej tash mos perlaheni ju dy motrat ndegjonja njeren tjetren...
Ketu jepen mendime e jo me u perhla  :buzeqeshje: )))).

----------


## adelina

Une do thoja se ka shume rendesi qe t`i degjojme prinderit, e sidomos kur je ne adoleshence ku edhe gomari fluturon!! Por une pervete s`kam degjuar ndonjehere prinderit e kam bere ekzaktesisht sic me ka dash qefi!! ne te shumten e rasteve me ka dale fjala e prinderve! Por ne fund te fundit, po nuk e provove ne lekuren tende nuk e beson!!!
te fala te gjitheve!

----------

